# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  anadrol 50mg from Generic Pharma lab..fake?

## Wiktorious

hi!
i bought those Anadrol 50mg tabs made of *** lab
they look like those on the picture in the link ....difference is as i can see the letters on them.i suppouse those on the picture are made from ** labs?
but....i wonder if they are fake or not?both of them?

http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...8&d=1137882431

----------


## perfectbeast2001

please edit UGL names out od post it breaks board rules.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Post your pic of yours.

----------


## Wiktorious

here is a pic of the tabs....

----------


## powerbodybuilder

You have bottle or bag that it came in?

----------


## Wiktorious

they came in a bag...seethrough bag...

----------


## Wiktorious

for a byer in a forum that is trusted by others...

----------


## HORSE~

You have alrady been asked once to remove the UGL names from your post....

Here is a link to the rules so that there is no confusion....
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=145582 

Now please edit out the UGL names.....Thank you

----------


## Wiktorious

did it right now?

----------

